

The vanished grandeur of accounting - walterbell
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2014/06/07/the-vanished-grandeur-accounting/3zcbRBoPDNIryWyNYNMvbO/story.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7933746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7933746)

~~~
walterbell
Thanks, excellent comments on that thread. Not sure why the URL wasn't
detected as a dupe.

